# Michigan Fiber Festival ~ August 13-17



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's fast approaching. This is the first time in all the years that I have participated and volunteered that I am taking classes. I am pretty excited. I'll be taking two Kumihimo classes, one on Friday morning, Kumihimo leashes made with wool and felted. The other one Saturday morning, Kumihimo Braid just a basic Kumihimo class. Here's the link to the fiber festival http://www.michiganfiberfestival.info. Of course loads of vendors will be there, and animal. If you have been there before you will notice a few changes. Over the winter the big red barns that housed many vendors and some animals collapsed from the weight of the snow. There will be 4 huge circus tents set up in the place where those barns were. The sheep will still be where they were, that area was unharmed. The office is now in the small building at the gates, it the security office. I'm not sure where registration will be. 

Who is going? If any of you want to volunteer let me know and you will get a free pass for the days you volunteer.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

"One of these days", I know I keep saying that, but seriously "one of these days"!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Hmmm. Tempting. DH will be out of town on a work trip. I'm supposed be helping my eldest daughter move into her apartment in Grand Rapids that weekend, but maybe I can make it all work out. . . .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kris you will be minutes away. Not a waste of time at all, make the time. On Saturday they are having a band and I cream social everyone is invited.

WIHH you have family that lives close by...... Maybe if we can get Karen Forbes to offer a few classes next year you can drive together.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I could go. Maybe next year. We could get a group of folks from MN.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That would be so much fun Kasota


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a weekend pass and a Saturday pass to give away if anyone would like them. Let me know.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Marchwind, I'm planning to go tomorrow (Saturday 8/16) Is that Saturday pass still available?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Darn it Kris! Did you make it over?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Yep. Bought some yarn to make Christmas presents with, so it was a totally justifiable expenditure


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I made it to the festival on Sat. There didn't seem to be as many people there but I was only there the one day. It was as nice as ever though. I was able to decide what I wanted to buy and stuck to my list. Boy was it hard though. So much to look at. I bought a ton of dyes, and fibers to blend in with my 30 lbs of finnsheep rovings I have at home. I love the fiber festival. So sorry those outside the buildings had so much trouble with the wind blowing their itms around. Hopefully, they will get the barns rebuilt for next year. I am tempted to do a booth myself someday. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie they better have those barns built by then :grumble: I guess there was some difficulty with the insurance company. The tents weren't that bad though, the yellow and white tents were surprisingly bright. I don't know if attendance was down or not, I suppose I'll find out at our next meeting. We did have some new vendors and some that didn't come back, I suppose that's normal.

Sorry I didn't see you. What did you get to blend with your Finn?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok, now it's over, where are the pictures???


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

pictures?????


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

you people have amazing control. Whenever I go to fiber shows and festivals, I toss "control" right out the window.

I don't even set a mental budget - I just write up a list - and then completely go *berserk. (Witnesses: BlueberryChick, Kasota, among others)

**Berserk* 
(1*:* an ancient Scandinavian or Norse warrior frenzied in battle and held to be invulnerable 
2*:* one whose actions are recklessly defiant 

*Old Norse berserkr, probably from ber- bear + serkr shirt*

Yesirreee, that's me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! I have some but they are on my phone and I'm trying to decide the best way to get them over here. I may have to upload them to Flickr first.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL! Yes, I can testify that WIHH goes berserk at fiber festivals. I can also testify that she can shop anyone into the ground. I swear she knew everyone at Shepherd's Harvest, took the best pictures and that she needs no enabling at all. :cute:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay they, what few i took, are up on Flickr. Here is the link to my Albums, click on the on that says Michigan Fiber Fest. https://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/sets/ 

I'll make another for last years pictures, but not tonight, I need to go to bed


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought alpaca, angora, tencel, bamboo, sparkles....and $50 of just dye packets. I have a lot of brown rovings and need something to blend with it to dilute the browns. 

I had my knee replaced this week, I get to go home from the hospital today. I can barely drag myself to the bathroom so far. The FF was my last fling before the confinement and work of rehab. While here, I actually knitted a couple of things start to finish. I'm rather proud of that since mostly the pain meds keep me asleep between therapy visits. 

I'd love to get involved with the fiber festival and help out in some way. I should look into that this year. I think I could learn so much just by helping.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Callieslamb, I hope you recover quickly from the surgery!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie you would learn a lot by helping. Volunteers are always desperately needed. There are also 3 positions on the board that will be opening up this year. New blood is very much needed and welcome.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Well THE BOARD might be too much seeing how little I know...but volunteering, I can do.

No!! Here comes the physical therapist.....One more set of hair-raising knee raises!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh, Callieslamb,  I do not envy you that knee surgery PT (pain and torture). I hear that knees and shoulders are the worst! But hopefully, the surgery will be a success and your healing will be quick and easy!

At least you have something to do with your hands as you recover - do any of you remember life BEFORE fiber?!?!!? :run:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> I bought alpaca, angora, tencel, bamboo, sparkles....and $50 of just dye packets. I have a lot of brown rovings and need something to blend with it to dilute the browns.
> 
> I had my knee replaced this week, I get to go home from the hospital today. I can barely drag myself to the bathroom so far. The FF was my last fling before the confinement and work of rehab. While here, I actually knitted a couple of things start to finish. I'm rather proud of that since mostly the pain meds keep me asleep between therapy visits.
> 
> I'd love to get involved with the fiber festival and help out in some way. I should look into that this year. I think I could learn so much just by helping.


There is the Lamb and Wool fest over here on the east side end of September. You could camp there too. Hope you heal fast. My Dh had 2 knee ops. I feel your pain.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie there is plenty for you to do. You can be part of a committee chair or co-chair, or just volunteer.

Heal well and quickly


----------

